# Hey Ohioans



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My crew and I will be in Macedonia, OH for a GSD specialty this weekend. If you're nearby an want to meet us, please stop by to see us!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Good Luck Xeph.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry I am not closer ... it would be great to attend! Good Luck this weekend!


----------

